# Corner Commutators for ULB buffer



## Jackster (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi all,

First post here. Beginner blind solver on 3x3 and using OP/M2 but wanting to transition to commutators for corners but the only alg list I could find was for URB buffer. So I converted the URB list (Chris Hardwick's site) to ULB using excel. Letter pairing is for Speff. I know you are supposed to work these out intuitively so I refer to it when I'm stuck.

ULB Cycle	Letter Pair	Upper case	Case Name
ULB UBR URF	BC	R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 A9
ULB UBR UFL	BD	L2 B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L' A9
ULB UBR FUR	BJ	R' F' L F R F' L' F Direct Insert
ULB UBR FLU	BI	L' B' R' B L B' R B Direct Insert
ULB UBR FRD	BK	U B' D B U' B' D' B Drop and Catch
ULB UBR FDL	BL	U R D2 R' U' R D2 R' Drop and Catch
ULB UBR LUF	BF	B' U2 B' D' B U2 B' D B2 A9
ULB UBR LFD	BG	U B' D2 B U' B' D2 B Drop and Catch
ULB UBR LDB	BH	U R D' R' U' R D R' Drop and Catch
ULB UBR BLD	BS	L B' R' B L' B' R B Direct Insert
ULB UBR BDR	BT	U B' D' B U' B' D B Direct Insert
ULB UBR RFU	BM	B2 D B' U2 B D' B' U2 B' A9
ULB UBR RBD	BO	U R D R' U' R D' R' Direct Insert
ULB UBR RDF	BP	B D2 B' U' B D2 B' U Drop and Catch
ULB UBR DFR	BV	R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D Direct Insert
ULB UBR DLF	BU	L2 B' R' B L2 B' R B Direct Insert
ULB UBR DRB	BW	D' R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D2 A9
ULB UBR DBL	BX	D2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D' A9
ULB URF UBR	CB	R2 B2 R F R' B2 R F' R A9
ULB URF UFL	CD	L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2 A9
ULB URF FLU	CI	R2 B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R A9
ULB URF FRD	CK	U2 F D F' U2 F D' F' Direct Insert
ULB URF FDL	CL	B D' B' U2 B D B' U2 Drop and Catch
ULB URF LUF	CF	B L2 B R2 B' L2 B R2 B2 A9
ULB URF LFD	CG	U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R Drop and Catch
ULB URF LDB	CH	U2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 F' Drop and Catch
ULB URF BRU	CQ	L' B2 L' F2 L B2 L' F2 L2 A9
ULB URF BLD	CS	U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R Drop and Catch
ULB URF BDR	CT	U2 F D' F' U2 F D F' Drop and Catch
ULB URF RUB	CN	F2 L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F' A9
ULB URF RBD	CO	L' D L U2 L' D' L U2 Drop and Catch
ULB URF RDF	CP	U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R Direct Insert
ULB URF DFR	CV	L' U2 L U R2 U' L' U R2 U L Columns
ULB URF DLF	CU	U' F2 U F2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 U L2 Per Special
ULB URF DRB	CW	U2 F' U2 F R2 F R2 F' R2 B' R2 B Per Special
ULB URF DBL	CX	L' B' L2 B' R B L2 B' R' B2 L Columns
ULB UFL UBR	DB	L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 A9
ULB UFL URF	DC	L2 F2 L B L' F2 L B' L A9
ULB UFL FUR	DJ	L2 D' L U2 L' D L U2 L A9
ULB UFL FRD	DK	L' D2 L U L' D2 L U' Drop and Catch
ULB UFL FDL	DL	U' F' D' F U F' D F Direct Insert
ULB UFL LFD	DG	U' L D L' U L D' L' Direct Insert
ULB UFL LDB	DH	L' D' L U L' D L U' Direct Insert
ULB UFL BRU	DQ	L U2 L D L' U2 L D' L2 A9
ULB UFL BLD	DS	U' F' D F U F' D' F Drop and Catch
ULB UFL BDR	DT	U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' Drop and Catch
ULB UFL RUB	DN	R' F R B' R' F' R B Direct Insert
ULB UFL RFU	DM	L' B' L F' L' B L F Direct Insert
ULB UFL RBD	DO	U' F' D2 F U F' D2 F Drop and Catch
ULB UFL RDF	DP	U' L D' L' U L D L' Drop and Catch
ULB UFL DFR	DV	L' B' L F2 L' B L F2 Direct Insert
ULB UFL DLF	DU	D F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D2 A9
ULB UFL DRB	DW	D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 Toss Up
ULB UFL DBL	DX	D2 F2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D A9
ULB FUR UBR	JB	F' L F R' F' L' F R Drop and Catch
ULB FUR UFL	JD	L' U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L2 A9
ULB FUR FLU	JI	U' R' U L U' R U L' Direct Insert
ULB FUR FRD	JK	F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R Drop and Catch
ULB FUR FDL	JL	F2 D' B D F2 D' B' D Drop and Catch
ULB FUR LUF	JF	F2 D F' U2 F D' F' U2 F' A9
ULB FUR LFD	JG	U' L B2 L' F' L B2 L' F U Orthogonals
ULB FUR LDB	JH	D F2 D' B D F2 D' B' Toss Up
ULB FUR BRU	JQ	F' L U2 L' F L F' U2 F L' Cyclic Shift
ULB FUR BLD	JS	B R2 B' L' B R2 B' L Drop and Catch
ULB FUR BDR	JT	F' L F R2 F' L' F R2 Drop and Catch
ULB FUR RUB	JN	R' F' R B' R' F R B Direct Insert
ULB FUR RBD	JO	U' R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B U Orthogonals
ULB FUR RDF	JP	D' F2 D' B D F2 D' B' D2 A9
ULB FUR DFR	JV	F' L F R F' L' F R' Drop and Catch
ULB FUR DLF	JU	D R' D' L2 D R D' L2 Drop and Catch
ULB FUR DRB	JW	B2 L F' L' B2 L F L' Drop and Catch
ULB FUR DBL	JX	D2 R' D' L2 D R D' L2 D' A9
ULB FLU UBR	IB	L F R' F' L' F R F' Drop and Catch
ULB FLU URF	IC	R' F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R2 A9
ULB FLU FUR	IJ	U B U' F' U B' U' F Direct Insert
ULB FLU FRD	IK	U B U' F2 U B' U' F2 Direct Insert
ULB FLU FDL	IL	U B U' F U B' U' F' Direct Insert
ULB FLU LFD	IG	U2 R U' L2 U R' U' L2 U' A9
ULB FLU LDB	IH	D F' D' B D F D' B' Drop and Catch
ULB FLU BRU	IQ	R2 F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 R' A9
ULB FLU BLD	IS	U' F U' B2 U F' U' B2 U2 A9
ULB FLU BDR	IT	U R' U' L' U R U' L Drop and Catch
ULB FLU RUB	IN	U R U' L' U R' U' L Direct Insert
ULB FLU RFU	IM	L F R F' L' F R' F' Direct Insert
ULB FLU RBD	IO	L U' R2 U L' U' R2 U Drop and Catch
ULB FLU RDF	IP	L U' R U L' U' R' U Drop and Catch
ULB FLU DFR	IV	U R2 U' L' U R2 U' L Drop and Catch
ULB FLU DLF	IU	U2 F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U' A9
ULB FLU DRB	IW	R F2 R' B2 R F2 R' B2 Toss Up
ULB FLU DBL	IX	U' L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U2 A9
ULB FRD UBR	KB	U' L' D2 L U L' D2 L Drop and Catch
ULB FRD URF	KC	U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L Drop and Catch
ULB FRD UFL	KD	U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L Drop and Catch
ULB FRD FUR	KJ	R' B2 R F R' B2 R F' Drop and Catch
ULB FRD FLU	KI	F2 U B U' F2 U B' U' Direct Insert
ULB FRD FDL	KL	F D' B D F' D' B' D Drop and Catch
ULB FRD LUF	KF	B L2 B R' B' L2 B R B2 A9
ULB FRD LFD	KG	D' F U' F' D F U F' Toss Up
ULB FRD LDB	KH	B' L F2 L' B L F2 L' Drop and Catch
ULB FRD BRU	KQ	U' B2 D B U2 B' D' B U2 B U Columns
ULB FRD BLD	KS	D2 B' U' B D2 B' U B Direct Insert
ULB FRD BDR	KT	F2 L F R2 F' L' F R2 F A9
ULB FRD RUB	KN	U F' U' B' U F U' B Drop and Catch
ULB FRD RFU	KM	D2 L' D' R2 D L D' R2 D' A9
ULB FRD RBD	KO	R U2 R' D' R U2 R' D Toss Up
ULB FRD DLF	KU	U' R U' F2 U R' U' R F2 R' U2 Columns
ULB FRD DRB	KW	D' F' D B2 D' F D B2 Direct Insert
ULB FRD DBL	KX	U' L2 U' R U L2 U' R' U2 A9
ULB FDL UBR	LB	U' B D' B' U B D B' Drop and Catch
ULB FDL URF	LC	U2 B D' B' U2 B D B' Drop and Catch
ULB FDL UFL	LD	U B D' B' U' B D B' Drop and Catch
ULB FDL FUR	LJ	D' B D F2 D' B' D F2 Drop and Catch
ULB FDL FLU	LI	F U B U' F' U B' U' Direct Insert
ULB FDL FRD	LK	F' R' B2 R F R' B2 R Drop and Catch
ULB FDL LUF	LF	D' B L2 B' D B D' L2 D B' Cyclic Shift
ULB FDL LDB	LH	L' F' L B L' F L B' Direct Insert
ULB FDL BRU	LQ	R2 F' R' B2 R F R' B2 R' A9
ULB FDL BLD	LS	B' L2 B' R' B L2 B' R B2 A9
ULB FDL BDR	LT	D2 R' U R D2 R' U' R Toss Up
ULB FDL RUB	LN	U F2 U' B' U F2 U' B Drop and Catch
ULB FDL RFU	LM	U' L F' R2 F L' F' R2 F U Orthogonals
ULB FDL RBD	LO	U' F R2 F' L' F R2 F' L U Orthogonals
ULB FDL RDF	LP	D F' U2 F D' F' U2 F Toss Up
ULB FDL DFR	LV	R' D2 R' U R D2 R' U' R2 A9
ULB FDL DRB	LW	R F' R' B2 R F R' B2 Drop and Catch
ULB FDL DBL	LX	D2 R D' L2 D R' D' L2 D' A9
ULB LUF UBR	FB	B2 D' B U2 B' D B U2 B A9
ULB LUF URF	FC	B2 R2 B' L2 B R2 B' L2 B' A9
ULB LUF FUR	FJ	F U2 F D F' U2 F D' F2 A9
ULB LUF FRD	FK	B2 R' B' L2 B R B' L2 B' A9
ULB LUF FDL	FL	B D' L2 D B' D' B L2 B' D Cyclic Shift
ULB LUF LFD	FG	F' L2 F' R' F L2 F' R F2 A9
ULB LUF LDB	FH	F U2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 F2 A9
ULB LUF BRU	FQ	R' F U2 F' R F R' U2 R F' Cyclic Shift
ULB LUF BLD	FS	B2 R B' L2 B R' B' L2 B' A9
ULB LUF BDR	FT	F U2 F D' F' U2 F D F2 A9
ULB LUF RUB	FN	F' L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 F2 A9
ULB LUF RFU	FM	B' R U2 R' B R B' U2 B R' Cyclic Shift
ULB LUF RBD	FO	F' L2 F' R F L2 F' R' F2 A9
ULB LUF RDF	FP	U2 B U2 B D2 B' U2 B D2 B2 U2 Columns
ULB LUF DFR	FV	B2 D B U2 B' D' B U2 B A9
ULB LUF DLF	FU	B2 D2 B U2 B' D2 B U2 B A9
ULB LUF DRB	FW	U' L2 D L U2 L' D' L U2 L U Columns
ULB LUF DBL	FX	D F' L2 F D' F' D L2 D' F Cyclic Shift
ULB LFD UBR	GB	B' D2 B U B' D2 B U' Drop and Catch
ULB LFD URF	GC	R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 Drop and Catch
ULB LFD UFL	GD	L D L' U' L D' L' U Direct Insert
ULB LFD FUR	GJ	U' F' L B2 L' F L B2 L' U Orthogonals
ULB LFD FLU	GI	U L2 U R U' L2 U R' U2 A9
ULB LFD FRD	GK	F U' F' D' F U F' D Toss Up
ULB LFD LUF	GF	F2 R' F L2 F' R F L2 F A9
ULB LFD LDB	GH	D F D' B D F' D' B' Direct Insert
ULB LFD BRU	GQ	R2 D R U2 R' D' R U2 R A9
ULB LFD BLD	GS	F U' F' D F U F' D' Toss Up
ULB LFD BDR	GT	U' L' B2 L F L' B2 L F' U Orthogonals
ULB LFD RUB	GN	R' F2 R B' R' F2 R B Drop and Catch
ULB LFD RFU	GM	F2 R B' R' F2 R B R' Drop and Catch
ULB LFD RBD	GO	F U' F' D2 F U F' D2 Toss Up
ULB LFD RDF	GP	R F2 R B' R' F2 R B R2 A9
ULB LFD DFR	GV	F' D B2 D' F D B2 D' Drop and Catch
ULB LFD DRB	GW	B2 U' F U B2 U' F' U Drop and Catch
ULB LFD DBL	GX	F U' L2 U F' U' F L2 F' U Cyclic Shift
ULB LDB UBR	HB	U' L' D' L U L' D L Direct Insert
ULB LDB URF	HC	U2 L' D' L U2 L' D L Direct Insert
ULB LDB UFL	HD	U L' D' L U' L' D L Direct Insert
ULB LDB FUR	HJ	L F' L' B' L F L' B Drop and Catch
ULB LDB FLU	HI	U' F' U B' U' F U B Direct Insert
ULB LDB FRD	HK	L F2 L' B' L F2 L' B Drop and Catch
ULB LDB FDL	HL	L U L' D' L U' L' D Direct Insert
ULB LDB LUF	HF	F2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F' A9
ULB LDB LFD	HG	U' F U B' U' F' U B Toss Up
ULB LDB BRU	HQ	L' B2 L' F' L B2 L' F L2 A9
ULB LDB BDR	HT	L U L' D L U' L' D' Direct Insert
ULB LDB RUB	HN	U2 L2 U' R' U L2 U' R U' A9
ULB LDB RFU	HM	B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L Drop and Catch
ULB LDB RBD	HO	L2 F L' B2 L F' L' B2 L' A9
ULB LDB RDF	HP	L U L' D2 L U' L' D2 Direct Insert
ULB LDB DFR	HV	U' F2 U B' U' F2 U B Drop and Catch
ULB LDB DLF	HU	F' D2 F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F2 A9
ULB LDB DRB	HW	L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L' A9
ULB BRU URF	QC	L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L B2 L A9
ULB BRU UFL	QD	L2 D L' U2 L D' L' U2 L' A9
ULB BRU FUR	QJ	L F' U2 F L' F' L U2 L' F Cyclic Shift
ULB BRU FLU	QI	R B2 R F2 R' B2 R F2 R2 A9
ULB BRU FRD	QK	U' B' U2 B' D B U2 B' D' B2 U Columns
ULB BRU FDL	QL	R B2 R F' R' B2 R F R2 A9
ULB BRU LUF	QF	F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R Cyclic Shift
ULB BRU LFD	QG	R' U2 R' D R U2 R' D' R2 A9
ULB BRU LDB	QH	L2 F' L B2 L' F L B2 L A9
ULB BRU BLD	QS	R' U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R2 A9
ULB BRU BDR	QT	R B2 R F R' B2 R F' R2 A9
ULB BRU RFU	QM	R' U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R2 A9
ULB BRU RBD	QO	L' D B2 D' L D L' B2 L D' Cyclic Shift
ULB BRU RDF	QP	L2 F L B2 L' F' L B2 L A9
ULB BRU DFR	QV	L2 D' L' U2 L D L' U2 L' A9
ULB BRU DLF	QU	U2 R2 D2 R' U2 R D2 R' U2 R' U2 Columns
ULB BRU DRB	QW	L2 D2 L' U2 L D2 L' U2 L' A9
ULB BRU DBL	QX	D' R B2 R' D R D' B2 D R' Cyclic Shift
ULB BLD UBR	SB	U' B D B' U B D' B' Direct Insert
ULB BLD URF	SC	U2 B D B' U2 B D' B' Direct Insert
ULB BLD UFL	SD	U B D B' U' B D' B' Direct Insert
ULB BLD FUR	SJ	L' B R2 B' L B R2 B' Drop and Catch
ULB BLD FLU	SI	U2 B2 U F U' B2 U F' U A9
ULB BLD FRD	SK	D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R' Toss Up
ULB BLD FDL	SL	B2 R' B L2 B' R B L2 B A9
ULB BLD LUF	SF	B L2 B R B' L2 B R' B2 A9
ULB BLD LFD	SG	D F U' F' D' F U F' Toss Up
ULB BLD BRU	SQ	R2 D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R A9
ULB BLD BDR	ST	U R' U' L U R U' L' Drop and Catch
ULB BLD RUB	SN	U R U' L U R' U' L' Direct Insert
ULB BLD RFU	SM	L' D' R2 D L D' R2 D Drop and Catch
ULB BLD RBD	SO	L' B R B' L B R' B' Direct Insert
ULB BLD RDF	SP	B' R2 B L B' R2 B L' Drop and Catch
ULB BLD DFR	SV	U R2 U' L U R2 U' L' Drop and Catch
ULB BLD DLF	SU	D F' D B2 D' F D B2 D2 A9
ULB BLD DRB	SW	R D2 R U2 R' D2 R U2 R2 A9
ULB BDR UBR	TB	R' B L B' R B L' B' Direct Insert
ULB BDR URF	TC	F D' F' U2 F D F' U2 Drop and Catch
ULB BDR UFL	TD	L D2 L' U' L D2 L' U Drop and Catch
ULB BDR FUR	TJ	R2 F' L F R2 F' L' F Drop and Catch
ULB BDR FLU	TI	L' U R' U' L U R U' Drop and Catch
ULB BDR FRD	TK	F' R2 F' L F R2 F' L' F2 A9
ULB BDR FDL	TL	R' U R D2 R' U' R D2 Toss Up
ULB BDR LUF	TF	F2 D' F' U2 F D F' U2 F' A9
ULB BDR LFD	TG	U' F L' B2 L F' L' B2 L U Orthogonals
ULB BDR LDB	TH	D L U L' D' L U' L' Direct Insert
ULB BDR BRU	TQ	R2 F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R' A9
ULB BDR BLD	TS	L U R' U' L' U R U' Drop and Catch
ULB BDR RUB	TN	U' B2 U' F' U B2 U' F U2 A9
ULB BDR RFU	TM	U' R F2 R' B' R F2 R' B U Orthogonals
ULB BDR RDF	TP	D' F' U2 F D F' U2 F Toss Up
ULB BDR DFR	TV	R D' L2 D R' D' L2 D Drop and Catch
ULB BDR DLF	TU	L2 U R' U' L2 U R U' Drop and Catch
ULB BDR DBL	TX	R' U B2 U' R U R' B2 R U' Cyclic Shift
ULB RUB URF	NC	F R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F2 A9
ULB RUB UFL	ND	L F L' B L F' L' B' Direct Insert
ULB RUB FUR	NJ	L F' L' B L F L' B' Toss Up
ULB RUB FLU	NI	U' F' U B U' F U B' Direct Insert
ULB RUB FRD	NK	L F2 L' B L F2 L' B' Drop and Catch
ULB RUB FDL	NL	B' U F2 U' B U F2 U' Drop and Catch
ULB RUB LUF	NF	F2 R2 F L2 F' R2 F L2 F A9
ULB RUB LFD	NG	U' F U B U' F' U B' Drop and Catch
ULB RUB LDB	NH	U R' U L2 U' R U L2 U2 A9
ULB RUB BLD	NS	L U R U' L' U R' U' Direct Insert
ULB RUB BDR	NT	U2 F' U B2 U' F U B2 U A9
ULB RUB RFU	NM	U' L' U R U' L U R' Direct Insert
ULB RUB RBD	NO	U' L' U R' U' L U R Direct Insert
ULB RUB RDF	NP	U' L' U R2 U' L U R2 Direct Insert
ULB RUB DFR	NV	U' F2 U B U' F2 U B' Drop and Catch
ULB RUB DLF	NU	L2 U R U' L2 U R' U' Direct Insert
ULB RUB DRB	NW	U2 R2 U L U' R2 U L' U A9
ULB RUB DBL	NX	U B2 U F U' B2 U F' U2 A9
ULB RFU UBR	MB	B U2 B D B' U2 B D' B2 A9
ULB RFU UFL	MD	F' L' B' L F L' B L Direct Insert
ULB RFU FLU	MI	L' B' R B L B' R' B Drop and Catch
ULB RFU FRD	MK	D R2 D L' D' R2 D L D2 A9
ULB RFU FDL	ML	U' F' R2 F L F' R2 F L' U Orthogonals
ULB RFU LUF	MF	R B' U2 B R' B' R U2 R' B Cyclic Shift
ULB RFU LFD	MG	R B' R' F2 R B R' F2 Drop and Catch
ULB RFU LDB	MH	L' F2 L B L' F2 L B' Drop and Catch
ULB RFU BRU	MQ	R2 D' R U2 R' D R U2 R A9
ULB RFU BLD	MS	L B' R B L' B' R' B Drop and Catch
ULB RFU BDR	MT	U' B' R F2 R' B R F2 R' U Orthogonals
ULB RFU RUB	MN	U F U' B' U F' U' B Direct Insert
ULB RFU RBD	MO	R2 D L' D' R2 D L D' Drop and Catch
ULB RFU RDF	MP	R' F L2 F' R F L2 F' Drop and Catch
ULB RFU DFR	MV	F D B2 D' F' D B2 D' Drop and Catch
ULB RFU DLF	MU	L2 B' R B L2 B' R' B Drop and Catch
ULB RFU DRB	MW	D' F D B2 D' F' D B2 Drop and Catch
ULB RFU DBL	MX	D2 F D B2 D' F' D B2 D A9
ULB RBD UBR	OB	U' L' D L U L' D' L Drop and Catch
ULB RBD URF	OC	U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L Drop and Catch
ULB RBD UFL	OD	U L' D L U' L' D' L Drop and Catch
ULB RBD FUR	OJ	U' B' L2 B R B' L2 B R' U Orthogonals
ULB RBD FLU	OI	U' R2 U L U' R2 U L' Drop and Catch
ULB RBD FRD	OK	D' R U2 R' D R U2 R' Toss Up
ULB RBD FDL	OL	U' L' F R2 F' L F R2 F' U Orthogonals
ULB RBD LUF	OF	F2 R F L2 F' R' F L2 F A9
ULB RBD LFD	OG	D2 F U' F' D2 F U F' Toss Up
ULB RBD LDB	OH	L B2 L F L' B2 L F' L2 A9
ULB RBD BRU	OQ	D L' B2 L D' L' D B2 D' L Cyclic Shift
ULB RBD BLD	OS	D B' U' B D' B' U B Direct Insert
ULB RBD RUB	ON	D L' D' R D L D' R' Drop and Catch
ULB RBD RFU	OM	D L' D' R2 D L D' R2 Drop and Catch
ULB RBD RDF	OP	D L' D' R' D L D' R Drop and Catch
ULB RBD DFR	OV	F D2 F U' F' D2 F U F2 A9
ULB RBD DLF	OU	F' R F L2 F' R' F L2 Drop and Catch
ULB RBD DBL	OX	D2 F' D B2 D' F D B2 D A9
ULB RDF UBR	PB	U' B D2 B' U B D2 B' Drop and Catch
ULB RDF URF	PC	U2 B D2 B' U2 B D2 B' Drop and Catch
ULB RDF UFL	PD	U B D2 B' U' B D2 B' Drop and Catch
ULB RDF FUR	PJ	D2 B D F2 D' B' D F2 D A9
ULB RDF FLU	PI	U' R U L U' R' U L' Drop and Catch
ULB RDF FDL	PL	F' U2 F D F' U2 F D' Toss Up
ULB RDF LUF	PF	U2 B2 D2 B' U2 B D2 B' U2 B' U2 Columns
ULB RDF LFD	PG	R2 B' R' F2 R B R' F2 R' A9
ULB RDF LDB	PH	F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 Toss Up
ULB RDF BRU	PQ	L' B2 L' F L B2 L' F' L2 A9
ULB RDF BLD	PS	L B' R2 B L' B' R2 B Drop and Catch
ULB RDF BDR	PT	F' U2 F D' F' U2 F D Toss Up
ULB RDF RUB	PN	F L2 F' R2 F L2 F' R2 Toss Up
ULB RDF RFU	PM	F L2 F' R' F L2 F' R Drop and Catch
ULB RDF RBD	PO	F L2 F' R F L2 F' R' Drop and Catch
ULB RDF DLF	PU	L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2 B Drop and Catch
ULB RDF DRB	PW	U' B' D2 B' U B D2 B' U' B2 U Columns
ULB RDF DBL	PX	U B2 U F' U' B2 U F U2 A9
ULB DFR UBR	VB	D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 Toss Up
ULB DFR URF	VC	L' U' R2 U' L U R2 U' L' U2 L Columns
ULB DFR UFL	VD	F2 L' B' L F2 L' B L Direct Insert
ULB DFR FUR	VJ	D' L2 D R' D' L2 D R Drop and Catch
ULB DFR FLU	VI	L' U R2 U' L U R2 U' Drop and Catch
ULB DFR FDL	VL	R2 U R D2 R' U' R D2 R A9
ULB DFR LUF	VF	B' U2 B' D B U2 B' D' B2 A9
ULB DFR LFD	VG	D B2 D' F' D B2 D' F Drop and Catch
ULB DFR LDB	VH	L' F L B L' F' L B' Drop and Catch
ULB DFR BRU	VQ	L U2 L D' L' U2 L D L2 A9
ULB DFR BLD	VS	L U R2 U' L' U R2 U' Drop and Catch
ULB DFR BDR	VT	D' L2 D R D' L2 D R' Drop and Catch
ULB DFR RUB	VN	B U' F2 U B' U' F2 U Drop and Catch
ULB DFR RFU	VM	F' R B' R' F R B R' Drop and Catch
ULB DFR RBD	VO	F2 U' F' D2 F U F' D2 F' A9
ULB DFR DLF	VU	L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' Toss Up
ULB DFR DRB	VW	R F R' B2 R F' R' B2 Direct Insert
ULB DFR DBL	VX	L2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 U' L2 Columns
ULB DLF UBR	UB	L2 D R2 D' L2 DR2 D' Toss Up
ULB DLF URF	UC	U2 F' L2 F L2 F U2 F' L2 F' L2 F Per Special
ULB DLF UFL	UD	D2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D' A9
ULB DLF FUR	UJ	L2 D R' D' L2 D R D' Drop and Catch
ULB DLF FLU	UI	U B' U F2 U' B U F2 U2 A9
ULB DLF FRD	UK	U2 L2 U2 L' D2 L U2 L' D2 L' U2 Columns
ULB DLF LUF	UF	B' U2 B' D2 B U2 B' D2 B2 A9
ULB DLF LDB	UH	F2 U2 F D2 F' U2 F D2 F A9
ULB DLF BRU	UQ	U2 R U2 R D2 R' U2 R D2 R2 U2 Columns
ULB DLF BLD	US	D2 B2 D' F' D B2 D' F D' A9
ULB DLF BDR	UT	U R' U' L2 U R U' L2 Drop and Catch
ULB DLF RUB	UN	U R U' L2 U R' U' L2 Direct Insert
ULB DLF RFU	UM	B' R B L2 B' R' B L2 Drop and Catch
ULB DLF RBD	UO	L2 F' R F L2 F' R' F Drop and Catch
ULB DLF RDF	UP	L2 D R D' L2 D R' D' Direct Insert
ULB DLF DFR	UV	U R2 U' L2 U R2 U' L2 Toss Up
ULB DLF DRB	UW	U' L2 U B2 U B2 U' B2 D' B2 D L2 Per Special
ULB DLF DBL	UX	U B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U2 A9
ULB DRB UBR	WB	D2 L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D A9
ULB DRB URF	WC	U' B2 U B2 U R2 U' B2 U' B2 U R2 Per Special
ULB DRB UFL	WD	L F L' B2 L F' L' B2 Direct Insert
ULB DRB FUR	WJ	L F' L' B2 L F L' B2 Drop and Catch
ULB DRB FLU	WI	U' F' U B2 U' F U B2 Direct Insert
ULB DRB FRD	WK	L F2 L' B2 L F2 L' B2 Toss Up
ULB DRB FDL	WL	B2 R F' R' B2 R F R' Drop and Catch
ULB DRB LUF	WF	U' L' U2 L' D L U2 L' D' L2 U Columns
ULB DRB LFD	WG	U' F U B2 U' F' U B2 Drop and Catch
ULB DRB LDB	WH	L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2 A9
ULB DRB BRU	WQ	L U2 L D2 L' U2 L D2 L2 A9
ULB DRB BLD	WS	R2 U2 R' D2 R U2 R' D2 R' A9
ULB DRB RUB	WN	U' L U' R2 U L' U' R2 U2 A9
ULB DRB RFU	WM	B2 D' F D B2 D' F' D Drop and Catch
ULB DRB RDF	WP	U' B2 U B D2 B' U' B D2 B U Columns
ULB DRB DFR	WV	U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 Toss Up
ULB DRB DLF	WU	U B2 U' L2 U' L2 U L2 D L2 D' B2 Per Special
ULB DRB DBL	WX	U' L2 U' R2 U L2 U' R2 U2 A9
ULB DBL UBR	XB	D L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D2 A9
ULB DBL URF	XC	L' B2 R B L2 B' R' B L2 B L Columns
ULB DBL UFL	XD	D' B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 D2 A9
ULB DBL FUR	XJ	D L2 D R' D' L2 D R D2 A9
ULB DBL FLU	XI	U2 R' U L2 U' R U L2 U A9
ULB DBL FRD	XK	U2 R U L2 U' R' U L2 U A9
ULB DBL FDL	XL	D L2 D R D' L2 D R' D2 A9
ULB DBL LUF	XF	F' D L2 D' F D F' L2 F D' Cyclic Shift
ULB DBL LFD	XG	U' F L2 F' U F U' L2 U F' Cyclic Shift
ULB DBL BRU	XQ	R D' B2 D R' D' R B2 R' D Cyclic Shift
ULB DBL BDR	XT	U R' B2 R U' R' U B2 U' R Cyclic Shift
ULB DBL RUB	XN	U2 F U' B2 U F' U' B2 U' A9
ULB DBL RFU	XM	D' B2 D' F D B2 D' F' D2 A9
ULB DBL RBD	XO	D' B2 D' F' D B2 D' F D2 A9
ULB DBL RDF	XP	U2 F' U' B2 U F U' B2 U' A9
ULB DBL DFR	XV	L2 U L2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L2 Columns
ULB DBL DLF	XU	U2 F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' A9
ULB DBL DRB	XW	U2 R2 U L2 U' R2 U L2 U A9


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Jun 14, 2015)

I think it's easier to memorize this than to intuitively learn 3style, thanks


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jun 14, 2015)

Jackster said:


> Hi all,
> 
> First post here. Beginner blind solver on 3x3 and using OP/M2 but wanting to transition to commutators for corners but the only alg list I could find was for URB buffer. So I converted the URB list (Chris Hardwick's site) to ULB using excel. Letter pairing is for Speff. I know you are supposed to work these out intuitively so I refer to it when I'm stuck.
> 
> //long list of algs



First off: Welcome to the forum 
If you're searching for UBL lists, just look at the signatures of some 3-Style users here on the forum. Quite a few of them post links to their lists there. You could also ask for lists in the One-Answer Blindsolving question thread or contact any BLDer you know via PM 



collppllzbf2lll said:


> I think it's easier to memorize this than to intuitively learn 3style, thanks



This was also my first approach, but shortly after starting to print and learn some of these I realized that a 100% pure learning approach is useless. This is just my personal opinion, but we're not talking about 21 PLLs. We're talking about 818 algs for 3x3 Corners and Edges, maybe ~600 if you're able to mirror algs intuitively on the spot.
Learning all of them by heart without taking at least a semi-intuitive approach quickly takes away the fun from 3BLD because you will have a hard time actually using the comms in your solve, maybe confuse one alg with another, and ultimately end up with lots of DNFs.

Switching to full comms is nothing like switching to full OLL. I don't want to scare you off (actually quite the opposite: I love it when people are fascinated with 3BLD and want to take this huge step ) but I want you to be aware of the fact that learning, using and eventually mastering full comms might well take you half a year or more.

Again, these are only my personal experiences. Don't read this post as a stop sign or a warning but rather as motivation to help you avoid some of the mistakes I did


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Jun 14, 2015)

suushiemaniac said:


> This was also my first approach, but shortly after starting to print and learn some of these I realized that a 100% pure learning approach is useless. This is just my personal opinion, but we're not talking about 21 PLLs. We're talking about 818 algs for 3x3 Corners and Edges, maybe ~600 if you're able to mirror algs intuitively on the spot.
> Learning all of them by heart without taking at least a semi-intuitive approach quickly takes away the fun from 3BLD because you will have a hard time actually using the comms in your solve, maybe confuse one alg with another, and ultimately end up with lots of DNFs.
> 
> Switching to full comms is nothing like switching to full OLL. I don't want to scare you off (actually quite the opposite: I love it when people are fascinated with 3BLD and want to take this huge step ) but I want you to be aware of the fact that learning, using and eventually mastering full comms might well take you half a year or more.
> ...



I've watched/read many tutorials but for some reason I just don't understand how to come up with these algs/commutators by myself, and if I learn 4 of these algs each day(most of them are really simple) I should be able to solve the corners pretty efficiently in just 2~3 months. I'll just do M2 for edges now untill I have memorized all the corner cases, after that then maybe I'll learn the edge algs too.


----------



## adimare (Jun 14, 2015)

collppllzbf2lll said:


> I've watched/read many tutorials but for some reason I just don't understand how to come up with these algs/commutators by myself, and if I learn 4 of these algs each day(most of them are really simple) I should be able to solve the corners pretty efficiently in just 2~3 months. I'll just do M2 for edges now untill I have memorized all the corner cases, after that then maybe I'll learn the edge algs too.



Have you seen this video?





I'd advice you to keep trying, once you get it its a lot less work than memorizing hundreds of algs. If you insist tho, at least use commutator notation to memorize them (so [R' D' R, U2] instead of R' D' R U2 R' D R U2'), maybe that way you'll be able to figure out what's going on after you learn a few comms and won't have to memorize all of them.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Jun 14, 2015)

adimare said:


> I'd advice you to keep trying, once you get it its a lot less work than memorizing hundreds of algs. If you insist tho, at least use commutator notation to memorize them (so [R' D' R, U2] instead of R' D' R U2 R' D R U2'), maybe that way you'll be able to figure out what's going on after you learn a few comms and won't have to memorize all of them.



I'm already using commutator notation to memorize the algs since it makes the algs even shorter. I know how commutators work when I see someone doing them but if you were to give me a scrambled cube and asked me to solve it with commutators I have no idea what to do.
And I will also try to memorize all 376 corner algs just to see if it's possible to do it within 3 months, I think that will give others the motivation to learn 3style without having to think.


----------



## adimare (Jun 14, 2015)

collppllzbf2lll said:


> that will give others the motivation to learn 3style without having to think.



It's weird that you say that like it's a good thing.


----------



## Jackster (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. I'm not hoping to remember all these but I'm trying to work out how the different groups look the same to make it easier to work them intuitively. Eg how the columns cases are similar, so I also use this list to compare the comms in each group and to see what the case looks like. I haven't seen that 4x4 comms video but I'll definitely check that out thanks adimare.


----------



## Goosly (Jun 14, 2015)

adimare said:


> It's weird that you say that like it's a good thing.



+ 1


----------



## suushiemaniac (Jun 14, 2015)

Goosly said:


> + 1


+2
Seriously, I had similar problems to develop comms myself right from the start. And I know this is super-duper obvious but the only way to overcome this problem is PRACTICE.
The reason why there are so many lists to learn from is because those people have come up with comms for themselves. They are there so you can maybe look at a certain case if the Comm you find is extremely difficult to execute or if you don't find one at all.

Other than that, please don't be tricked by the simple statistical fact that learning 4 comms a day is easy. Only learning them might well be easy, but actively keeping them in your brain and recalling them gets more and more complicated over time.
And I'm not even speaking of actively using the comms in your solves. That adds another layer of complexity to fully making the transition from 2-Swaps (be it M2 or OP) to 3-Cycles in BLD.


----------



## collppllzbf2lll (Jun 14, 2015)

suushiemaniac said:


> +2
> Seriously, I had similar problems to develop comms myself right from the start. And I know this is super-duper obvious but the only way to overcome this problem is PRACTICE.


I don't like to practice, and i'm just going to try to memorize this many algs. there's this guy on youtube who memorized full OLL in one day and I want to see if I can memorize 376 algs in 2~3 months, if it doesn't work I will probably look at these videos again


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 14, 2015)

collppllzbf2lll said:


> I don't like to practice, and i'm just going to try to memorize this many algs. there's this guy on youtube who memorized full OLL in one day and I want to see if I can memorize 376 algs in 2~3 months, if it doesn't work I will probably look at these videos again



The thing is, you're making this way harder than it needs to be. If you just put a bit more effort into understanding how commutators work - much, _much_ less effort than it would take to learn all the algs one-by-one, you would make things a _lot_ easier for yourself. I personally found 3-style easier to learn than OLL because it's all intuitive. 

Doing the whole thing algorithmically would be like refusing to learn to multiply 2-digit numbers because you found it hard at first, instead opting to learn your times tables all the way up to a hundred.


----------



## leeo (Aug 29, 2015)

An excellent list! I was able to verify that there are no errors. Here is the same list in conjugate notation: For A9 forms, I insert a space to show where a contraction can be made. For instance, [ R2; R F R', B2] expands to R2 R F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2 and the first two "moves", "R2 R", contract to R'.

Speffz ~ ULB Singmaster #MOVES [conjugate] ` Type

ABC ~ UBR URF  9 [ R2; R F R', B2] ` A9
ABD ~ UBR UFL 9 [L2; B2, L' F' L ] ` A9
ABJ ~ UBR FUR 8 [R', F' L F] ` Direct Insert
ABI ~ UBR FLU 8 [L', B' R' B] ` Direct Insert
ABK ~ UBR FRD 8 [U, B' D B] ` Drop and Catch
ABL ~ UBR FDL 8 [U, R D2 R'] ` Drop and Catch
ABF ~ UBR LUF 9 [ B2; B U2 B', D'] ` A9
ABG ~ UBR LFD 8 [U, B' D2 B] ` Drop and Catch
ABH ~ UBR LDB 8 [U, R D' R'] ` Drop and Catch
ABS ~ UBR BLD 8 [L, B' R' B] ` Direct Insert
ABT ~ UBR BDR 8 [U, B' D' B] ` Direct Insert
ABM ~ UBR RFU 9 [B2; D, B' U2 B ] ` A9
ABO ~ UBR RBD 8 [U, R D R'] ` Direct Insert
ABP ~ UBR RDF 8 [B D2 B', U'] ` Drop and Catch
ABV ~ UBR DFR 8 [R2, D' L2 D] ` Direct Insert
ABU ~ UBR DLF 8 [L2, B' R' B] ` Direct Insert
ABW ~ UBR DRB 9 [ D2; D R2 D', L2] ` A9
ABX ~ UBR DBL 9 [D2; R2, D' L2 D ] ` A9
ACB ~ URF UBR 9 [R2; B2, R F R' ] ` A9
ACD ~ URF UFL 9 [ L2; L B L', F2] ` A9
ACI ~ URF FLU 9 [R2; B2, R F2 R' ] ` A9
ACK ~ URF FRD 8 [U2, F D F'] ` Direct Insert
ACL ~ URF FDL 8 [B D' B', U2] ` Drop and Catch
ACF ~ URF LUF 9 [ B2; B' L2 B, R2] ` A9
ACG ~ URF LFD 8 [U2, R' D R] ` Drop and Catch
ACH ~ URF LDB 8 [U2, F D2 F'] ` Drop and Catch
ACQ ~ URF BRU 9 [ L2; L B2 L', F2] ` A9
ACS ~ URF BLD 8 [U2, R' D2 R] ` Drop and Catch
ACT ~ URF BDR 8 [U2, F D' F'] ` Drop and Catch
ACN ~ URF RUB 9 [F2; L2, F' R2 F ] ` A9
ACO ~ URF RBD 8 [L' D L, U2] ` Drop and Catch
ACP ~ URF RDF 8 [U2, R' D' R] ` Direct Insert
ACV ~ URF DFR 11 [L' U';U' L U, R2] ` Columns
ACU ~ URF DLF 12 [U', F2; U L2 U']L2 ` Per Special
ACW ~ URF DRB 12 [U2, F'][R2, F][R2, B'] ` Per Special
ACX ~ URF DBL 11 [L' B' ; L2,B' R B ] ` Columns
ADB ~ UFL UBR 9 [ L2; L' F' L, B2] ` A9
ADC ~ UFL URF 9 [L2; F2, L B L' ] ` A9
ADJ ~ UFL FUR 9 [L2; D', L U2 L' ] ` A9
ADK ~ UFL FRD 8 [L' D2 L, U] ` Drop and Catch
ADL ~ UFL FDL 8 [U', F' D' F] ` Direct Insert
ADG ~ UFL LFD 8 [U', L D L'] ` Direct Insert
ADH ~ UFL LDB 8 [L' D' L, U] ` Direct Insert
ADQ ~ UFL BRU 9 [ L2; L' U2 L, D] ` A9
ADS ~ UFL BLD 8 [U', F' D F] ` Drop and Catch
ADT ~ UFL BDR 8 [U', L D2 L'] ` Drop and Catch
ADN ~ UFL RUB 8 [R' F R, B'] ` Direct Insert
ADM ~ UFL RFU 8 [L' B' L, F'] ` Direct Insert
ADO ~ UFL RBD 8 [U', F' D2 F] ` Drop and Catch
ADP ~ UFL RDF 8 [U', L D' L'] ` Drop and Catch
ADV ~ UFL DFR 8 [L' B' L, F2] ` Direct Insert
ADU ~ UFL DLF 9 [ D2; D' F2 D, B2] ` A9
ADW ~ UFL DRB 8 [D' F2 D, B2] ` Toss Up
ADX ~ UFL DBL 9 [D2; F2, D B2 D' ] ` A9
AJB ~ FUR UBR 8 [F' L F, R'] ` Drop and Catch
AJD ~ FUR UFL 9 [ L2; L U2 L', D'] ` A9
AJI ~ FUR FLU 8 [U' R' U, L] ` Direct Insert
AJK ~ FUR FRD 8 [F, R' B2 R] ` Drop and Catch
AJL ~ FUR FDL 8 [F2, D' B D] ` Drop and Catch
AJF ~ FUR LUF 9 [F2; D, F' U2 F] ` A9
AJG ~ FUR LFD 10 [U'; L B2 L', F'] ` Orthogonals
AJH ~ FUR LDB 8 [D F2 D', B] ` Toss Up
AJQ ~ FUR BRU 10 [F' L: U2] [L F': U2] ` Cyclic Shift
AJS ~ FUR BLD 8 [B R2 B', L'] ` Drop and Catch
AJT ~ FUR BDR 8 [F' L F, R2] ` Drop and Catch
AJN ~ FUR RUB 8 [R' F' R, B'] ` Direct Insert
AJO ~ FUR RBD 10 [U'; R, B' L2 B] ` Orthogonals
AJP ~ FUR RDF 9 [ D2; D F2 D', B] ` A9
AJV ~ FUR DFR 8 [F' L F, R] ` Drop and Catch
AJU ~ FUR DLF 8 [D R' D', L2] ` Drop and Catch
AJW ~ FUR DRB 8 [B2, L F' L'] ` Drop and Catch
AJX ~ FUR DBL 9 [D2; R', D' L2 D ] ` A9
AIB ~ FLU UBR 8 [L, F R' F'] ` Drop and Catch
AIC ~ FLU URF 9 [ R2; R F2 R', B2] ` A9
AIJ ~ FLU FUR 8 [U B U', F'] ` Direct Insert
AIK ~ FLU FRD 8 [U B U', F2] ` Direct Insert
AIL ~ FLU FDL 8 [U B U', F] ` Direct Insert
AIG ~ FLU LFD 9 [U2; R, U' L2 U ] ` A9
AIH ~ FLU LDB 8 [D F' D', B] ` Drop and Catch
AIQ ~ FLU BRU 9 [R2; F2, R' B2 R ] ` A9
AIS ~ FLU BLD 9 [ U2; U F U', B2] ` A9
AIT ~ FLU BDR 8 [U R' U', L'] ` Drop and Catch
AIN ~ FLU RUB 8 [U R U', L'] ` Direct Insert
AIM ~ FLU RFU 8 [L, F R F'] ` Direct Insert
AIO ~ FLU RBD 8 [L, U' R2 U] ` Drop and Catch
AIP ~ FLU RDF 8 [L, U' R U] ` Drop and Catch
AIV ~ FLU DFR 8 [U R2 U', L'] ` Drop and Catch
AIU ~ FLU DLF 9 [U2; F2, U' B' U ] ` A9
AIW ~ FLU DRB 8 [R F2 R', B2] ` Toss Up
AIX ~ FLU DBL 9 [ U2; U L2 U', R'] ` A9
AKB ~ FRD UBR 8 [U', L' D2 L] ` Drop and Catch
AKC ~ FRD URF 8 [U2, L' D2 L] ` Drop and Catch
AKD ~ FRD UFL 8 [U, L' D2 L] ` Drop and Catch
AKJ ~ FRD FUR 8 [R' B2 R, F] ` Drop and Catch
AKI ~ FRD FLU 8 [F2, U B U'] ` Direct Insert
AKL ~ FRD FDL 8 [F, D' B D] ` Drop and Catch
AKF ~ FRD LUF 9 [ B2; B' L2 B, R'] ` A9
AKG ~ FRD LFD 8 [D', F U' F'] ` Toss Up
AKH ~ FRD LDB 8 [B', L F2 L'] ` Drop and Catch
AKQ ~ FRD BRU 11 [U' B';B' D B, U2] ` Columns
AKS ~ FRD BLD 8 [D2, B' U' B] ` Direct Insert
AKT ~ FRD BDR 9 [F2; L, F R2 F' ] ` A9
AKN ~ FRD RUB 8 [U F' U', B'] ` Drop and Catch
AKM ~ FRD RFU 9 [D2; L', D' R2 D ] ` A9
AKO ~ FRD RBD 8 [R U2 R', D'] ` Toss Up
AKU ~ FRD DLF 11 [U'; [R U': F2][U' R :F2 ]] ` Columns
AKW ~ FRD DRB 8 [D' F' D, B2] ` Direct Insert
AKX ~ FRD DBL 9 [ U2; U L2 U', R] ` A9
ALB ~ FDL UBR 8 [U', B D' B'] ` Drop and Catch
ALC ~ FDL URF 8 [U2, B D' B'] ` Drop and Catch
ALD ~ FDL UFL 8 [U, B D' B'] ` Drop and Catch
ALJ ~ FDL FUR 8 [D' B D, F2] ` Drop and Catch
ALI ~ FDL FLU 8 [F, U B U'] ` Direct Insert
ALK ~ FDL FRD 8 [F', R' B2 R] ` Drop and Catch
ALF ~ FDL LUF 10 [D' B: L2][B D': L2] ` Cyclic Shift
ALH ~ FDL LDB 8 [L' F' L, B] ` Direct Insert
ALQ ~ FDL BRU 9 [R2; F', R' B2 R ] ` A9
ALS ~ FDL BLD 9 [ B2; B L2 B', R'] ` A9
ALT ~ FDL BDR 8 [D2, R' U R] ` Toss Up
ALN ~ FDL RUB 8 [U F2 U', B'] ` Drop and Catch
ALM ~ FDL RFU 10 [U'; L, F' R2 F] ` Orthogonals
ALO ~ FDL RBD 10 [U'; F R2 F', L'] ` Orthogonals
ALP ~ FDL RDF 8 [D, F' U2 F] ` Toss Up
ALV ~ FDL DFR 9 [ R2; R D2 R', U] ` A9
ALW ~ FDL DRB 8 [R F' R', B2] ` Drop and Catch
ALX ~ FDL DBL 9 [D2; R, D' L2 D ] ` A9
AFB ~ LUF UBR 9 [B2; D', B U2 B' ] ` A9
AFC ~ LUF URF 9 [B2; R2, B' L2 B ] ` A9
AFJ ~ LUF FUR 9 [ F2; F' U2 F, D] ` A9
AFK ~ LUF FRD 9 [B2; R', B' L2 B ] ` A9
AFL ~ LUF FDL 10 [B D': L2][D' B: L2] ` Cyclic Shift
AFG ~ LUF LFD 9 [ F2; F L2 F', R'] ` A9
AFH ~ LUF LDB 9 [F2; F' U2 F, D2 ] ` A9
AFQ ~ LUF BRU 10 [R' F: U2][F R': U2] ` Cyclic Shift
AFS ~ LUF BLD 9 [B2; R, B' L2 B ] ` A9
AFT ~ LUF BDR 9 [ F2; F' U2 F, D'] ` A9
AFN ~ LUF RUB 9 [ F2; F L2 F', R2] ` A9
AFM ~ LUF RFU 10 [B' R: U2][R B': U2] ` Cyclic Shift
AFO ~ LUF RBD 9 [ F2; F L2 F', R] ` A9
AFP ~ LUF RDF 11 [U2 B2;B' U2 B, D2] ` Columns
AFV ~ LUF DFR 9 [B2; D, B U2 B' ] ` A9
AFU ~ LUF DLF 9 [B2; D2, B U2 B' ] ` A9
AFW ~ LUF DRB 11 [U' L';L' D L, U2] ` Columns
AFX ~ LUF DBL 10 [D F': L2][F' D: L2] ` Cyclic Shift
AGB ~ LFD UBR 8 [B' D2 B, U] ` Drop and Catch
AGC ~ LFD URF 8 [R' D R, U2] ` Drop and Catch
AGD ~ LFD UFL 8 [L D L', U'] ` Direct Insert
AGJ ~ LFD FUR 10 [U'; F', L B2 L'] ` Orthogonals
AGI ~ LFD FLU 9 [ U2; U' L2 U, R] ` A9
AGK ~ LFD FRD 8 [F U' F', D'] ` Toss Up
AGF ~ LFD LUF 9 [F2; R', F L2 F' ] ` A9
AGH ~ LFD LDB 8 [D F D', B] ` Direct Insert
AGQ ~ LFD BRU 9 [R2; D, R U2 R' ] ` A9
AGS ~ LFD BLD 8 [F U' F', D] ` Toss Up
AGT ~ LFD BDR 10 [U'; L' B2 L, F] ` Orthogonals
AGN ~ LFD RUB 8 [R' F2 R, B'] ` Drop and Catch
AGM ~ LFD RFU 8 [F2, R B' R'] ` Drop and Catch
AGO ~ LFD RBD 8 [F U' F', D2] ` Toss Up
AGP ~ LFD RDF 9 [ R2; R' F2 R, B'] ` A9
AGV ~ LFD DFR 8 [F', D B2 D'] ` Drop and Catch
AGW ~ LFD DRB 8 [B2, U' F U] ` Drop and Catch
AGX ~ LFD DBL 10 [F U': L2][U' F: L2] ` Cyclic Shift
AHB ~ LDB UBR 8 [U', L' D' L] ` Direct Insert
AHC ~ LDB URF 8 [U2, L' D' L] ` Direct Insert
AHD ~ LDB UFL 8 [U, L' D' L] ` Direct Insert
AHJ ~ LDB FUR 8 [L F' L', B'] ` Drop and Catch
AHI ~ LDB FLU 8 [U' F' U, B'] ` Direct Insert
AHK ~ LDB FRD 8 [L F2 L', B'] ` Drop and Catch
AHL ~ LDB FDL 8 [L U L', D'] ` Direct Insert
AHF ~ LDB LUF 9 [F2; D2, F' U2 F ] ` A9
AHG ~ LDB LFD 8 [U' F U, B'] ` Toss Up
AHQ ~ LDB BRU 9 [ L2; L B2 L', F'] ` A9
AHT ~ LDB BDR 8 [L U L', D] ` Direct Insert
AHN ~ LDB RUB 9 [U2; L2, U' R' U ] ` A9
AHM ~ LDB RFU 8 [B, L' F2 L] ` Drop and Catch
AHO ~ LDB RBD 9 [L2; F, L' B2 L ] ` A9
AHP ~ LDB RDF 8 [L U L', D2] ` Direct Insert
AHV ~ LDB DFR 8 [U' F2 U, B'] ` Drop and Catch
AHU ~ LDB DLF 9 [ F2; F D2 F', U2] ` A9
AHW ~ LDB DRB 9 [L2; D2, L' U' L ] ` A9
AQC ~ BRU URF 9 [L2; F2, L B2 L' ] ` A9
AQD ~ BRU UFL 9 [L2; D, L' U2 L ] ` A9
AQJ ~ BRU FUR 10 [L F': U2][F' L: U2] ` Cyclic Shift
AQI ~ BRU FLU 9 [ R2; R' B2 R, F2] ` A9
AQK ~ BRU FRD 11 [U' B2;B U2 B', D] ` Columns
AQL ~ BRU FDL 9 [ R2; R' B2 R, F'] ` A9
AQF ~ BRU LUF 10 [F R': U2][R' F: U2] ` Cyclic Shift
AQG ~ BRU LFD 9 [ R2; R U2 R', D] ` A9
AQH ~ BRU LDB 9 [L2; F', L B2 L' ] ` A9
AQS ~ BRU BLD 9 [ R2; R U2 R', D2] ` A9
AQT ~ BRU BDR 9 [ R2; R' B2 R, F] ` A9
AQM ~ BRU RFU 9 [ R2; R U2 R', D'] ` A9
AQO ~ BRU RBD 10 [L' D: B2][D L': B2] ` Cyclic Shift
AQP ~ BRU RDF 9 [L2; F, L B2 L' ] ` A9
AQV ~ BRU DFR 9 [L2; D', L' U2 L ] ` A9
AQU ~ BRU DLF 11 [U2 R;R D2 R', U2] ` Columns
AQW ~ BRU DRB 9 [L2; D2, L' U2 L ] ` A9
AQX ~ BRU DBL 10 [D' R: B2][R D': B2] ` Cyclic Shift
ASB ~ BLD UBR 8 [U', B D B'] ` Direct Insert
ASC ~ BLD URF 8 [U2, B D B'] ` Direct Insert
ASD ~ BLD UFL 8 [U, B D B'] ` Direct Insert
ASJ ~ BLD FUR 8 [L', B R2 B'] ` Drop and Catch
ASI ~ BLD FLU 9 [U2; B2, U F U' ] ` A9
ASK ~ BLD FRD 8 [D2, R U2 R'] ` Toss Up
ASL ~ BLD FDL 9 [B2; R', B L2 B' ] ` A9
ASF ~ BLD LUF 9 [ B2; B' L2 B, R] ` A9
ASG ~ BLD LFD 8 [D, F U' F'] ` Toss Up
ASQ ~ BLD BRU 9 [R2; D2, R U2 R' ] ` A9
AST ~ BLD BDR 8 [U R' U', L] ` Drop and Catch
ASN ~ BLD RUB 8 [U R U', L] ` Direct Insert
ASM ~ BLD RFU 8 [L', D' R2 D] ` Drop and Catch
ASO ~ BLD RBD 8 [L', B R B'] ` Direct Insert
ASP ~ BLD RDF 8 [B' R2 B, L] ` Drop and Catch
ASV ~ BLD DFR 8 [U R2 U', L] ` Drop and Catch
ASU ~ BLD DLF 9 [ D2; D' F' D, B2] ` A9
ASW ~ BLD DRB 9 [ R2; R' D2 R, U2] ` A9
ATB ~ BDR UBR 8 [R', B L B'] ` Direct Insert
ATC ~ BDR URF 8 [F D' F', U2] ` Drop and Catch
ATD ~ BDR UFL 8 [L D2 L', U'] ` Drop and Catch
ATJ ~ BDR FUR 8 [R2, F' L F] ` Drop and Catch
ATI ~ BDR FLU 8 [L', U R' U'] ` Drop and Catch
ATK ~ BDR FRD 9 [ F2; F R2 F', L] ` A9
ATL ~ BDR FDL 8 [R' U R, D2] ` Toss Up
ATF ~ BDR LUF 9 [F2; D', F' U2 F ] ` A9
ATG ~ BDR LFD 10 [U'; F, L' B2 L] ` Orthogonals
ATH ~ BDR LDB 8 [D, L U L'] ` Direct Insert
ATQ ~ BDR BRU 9 [R2; F, R' B2 R ] ` A9
ATS ~ BDR BLD 8 [L, U R' U'] ` Drop and Catch
ATN ~ BDR RUB 9 [ U2; U B2 U', F'] ` A9
ATM ~ BDR RFU 10 [U'; R F2 R', B'] ` Orthogonals
ATP ~ BDR RDF 8 [D', F' U2 F] ` Toss Up
ATV ~ BDR DFR 8 [R, D' L2 D] ` Drop and Catch
ATU ~ BDR DLF 8 [L2, U R' U'] ` Drop and Catch
ATX ~ BDR DBL 10 [R' U: B2][U R': B2] ` Cyclic Shift
ANC ~ RUB URF 9 [ F2; F' R2 F, L2] ` A9
AND ~ RUB UFL 8 [L F L', B] ` Direct Insert
ANJ ~ RUB FUR 8 [L F' L', B] ` Toss Up
ANI ~ RUB FLU 8 [U' F' U, B] ` Direct Insert
ANK ~ RUB FRD 8 [L F2 L', B] ` Drop and Catch
ANL ~ RUB FDL 8 [B', U F2 U'] ` Drop and Catch
ANF ~ RUB LUF 9 [F2; R2, F L2 F' ] ` A9
ANG ~ RUB LFD 8 [U' F U, B] ` Drop and Catch
ANH ~ RUB LDB 9 [ U2; U' R' U, L2] ` A9
ANS ~ RUB BLD 8 [L, U R U'] ` Direct Insert
ANT ~ RUB BDR 9 [U2; F', U B2 U' ] ` A9
ANM ~ RUB RFU 8 [U' L' U, R] ` Direct Insert
ANO ~ RUB RBD 8 [U' L' U, R'] ` Direct Insert
ANP ~ RUB RDF 8 [U' L' U, R2] ` Direct Insert
ANV ~ RUB DFR 8 [U' F2 U, B] ` Drop and Catch
ANU ~ RUB DLF 8 [L2, U R U'] ` Direct Insert
ANW ~ RUB DRB 9 [U2; R2, U L U' ] ` A9
ANX ~ RUB DBL 9 [ U2; U' B2 U, F] ` A9
AMB ~ RFU UBR 9 [ B2; B' U2 B, D] ` A9
AMD ~ RFU UFL 8 [F', L' B' L] ` Direct Insert
AMI ~ RFU FLU 8 [L', B' R B] ` Drop and Catch
AMK ~ RFU FRD 9 [D2; D' R2 D, L' ] ` A9
AML ~ RFU FDL 10 [U'; F' R2 F, L] ` Orthogonals
AMF ~ RFU LUF 10 [R B': U2][B' R: U2] ` Cyclic Shift
AMG ~ RFU LFD 8 [R B' R', F2] ` Drop and Catch
AMH ~ RFU LDB 8 [L' F2 L, B] ` Drop and Catch
AMQ ~ RFU BRU 9 [R2; D', R U2 R' ] ` A9
AMS ~ RFU BLD 8 [L, B' R B] ` Drop and Catch
AMT ~ RFU BDR 10 [U'; B', R F2 R'] ` Orthogonals
AMN ~ RFU RUB 8 [U F U', B'] ` Direct Insert
AMO ~ RFU RBD 8 [R2, D L' D'] ` Drop and Catch
AMP ~ RFU RDF 8 [R', F L2 F'] ` Drop and Catch
AMV ~ RFU DFR 8 [F, D B2 D'] ` Drop and Catch
AMU ~ RFU DLF 8 [L2, B' R B] ` Drop and Catch
AMW ~ RFU DRB 8 [D' F D, B2] ` Drop and Catch
AMX ~ RFU DBL 9 [D2; F, D B2 D' ] ` A9
AOB ~ RBD UBR 8 [U', L' D L] ` Drop and Catch
AOC ~ RBD URF 8 [U2, L' D L] ` Drop and Catch
AOD ~ RBD UFL 8 [U, L' D L] ` Drop and Catch
AOJ ~ RBD FUR 10 [U'; B' L2 B, R] ` Orthogonals
AOI ~ RBD FLU 8 [U' R2 U, L] ` Drop and Catch
AOK ~ RBD FRD 8 [D', R U2 R'] ` Toss Up
AOL ~ RBD FDL 10 [U'; L', F R2 F'] ` Orthogonals
AOF ~ RBD LUF 9 [F2; R, F L2 F' ] ` A9
AOG ~ RBD LFD 8 [D2, F U' F'] ` Toss Up
AOH ~ RBD LDB 9 [ L2; L' B2 L, F] ` A9
AOQ ~ RBD BRU 10 [D L': B2][L' D: B2] ` Cyclic Shift
AOS ~ RBD BLD 8 [D, B' U' B] ` Direct Insert
AON ~ RBD RUB 8 [D L' D', R] ` Drop and Catch
AOM ~ RBD RFU 8 [D L' D', R2] ` Drop and Catch
AOP ~ RBD RDF 8 [D L' D', R'] ` Drop and Catch
AOV ~ RBD DFR 9 [ F2; F' D2 F, U'] ` A9
AOU ~ RBD DLF 8 [F' R F, L2] ` Drop and Catch
AOX ~ RBD DBL 9 [D2; F', D B2 D' ] ` A9
APB ~ RDF UBR 8 [U', B D2 B'] ` Drop and Catch
APC ~ RDF URF 8 [U2, B D2 B'] ` Drop and Catch
APD ~ RDF UFL 8 [U, B D2 B'] ` Drop and Catch
APJ ~ RDF FUR 9 [D2; B, D F2 D' ] ` A9
API ~ RDF FLU 8 [U' R U, L] ` Drop and Catch
APL ~ RDF FDL 8 [F' U2 F, D] ` Toss Up
APF ~ RDF LUF 11 [U2 B;B D2 B', U2] ` Columns
APG ~ RDF LFD 9 [R2; B', R' F2 R ] ` A9
APH ~ RDF LDB 8 [F' U2 F, D2] ` Toss Up
APQ ~ RDF BRU 9 [ L2; L B2 L', F] ` A9
APS ~ RDF BLD 8 [L, B' R2 B] ` Drop and Catch
APT ~ RDF BDR 8 [F' U2 F, D'] ` Toss Up
APN ~ RDF RUB 8 [F L2 F', R2] ` Toss Up
APM ~ RDF RFU 8 [F L2 F', R'] ` Drop and Catch
APO ~ RDF RBD 8 [F L2 F', R] ` Drop and Catch
APU ~ RDF DLF 8 [L2, B' R2 B] ` Drop and Catch
APW ~ RDF DRB 11 [U' B'; D2, B' U B ] ` Columns
APX ~ RDF DBL 9 [ U2; U' B2 U, F'] ` A9
AVB ~ DFR UBR 8 [D' L2 D, R2] ` Toss Up
AVC ~ DFR URF 11 [L' U'; R2, U' L U] ` Columns
AVD ~ DFR UFL 8 [F2, L' B' L] ` Direct Insert
AVJ ~ DFR FUR 8 [D' L2 D, R'] ` Drop and Catch
AVI ~ DFR FLU 8 [L', U R2 U'] ` Drop and Catch
AVL ~ DFR FDL 9 [R2; U, R D2 R' ] ` A9
AVF ~ DFR LUF 9 [ B2; B U2 B', D] ` A9
AVG ~ DFR LFD 8 [D B2 D', F'] ` Drop and Catch
AVH ~ DFR LDB 8 [L' F L, B] ` Drop and Catch
AVQ ~ DFR BRU 9 [L2; L' U2 L, D'] ` A9
AVS ~ DFR BLD 8 [L, U R2 U'] ` Drop and Catch
AVT ~ DFR BDR 8 [D' L2 D, R] ` Drop and Catch
AVN ~ DFR RUB 8 [B, U' F2 U] ` Drop and Catch
AVM ~ DFR RFU 8 [F', R B' R'] ` Drop and Catch
AVO ~ DFR RBD 9 [F2; U', F' D2 F ] ` A9
AVU ~ DFR DLF 8 [L2, U R2 U'] ` Toss Up
AVW ~ DFR DRB 8 [R F R', B2] ` Direct Insert
AVX ~ DFR DBL 11 [L2 U;U R2 U', L2] ` Columns
AUB ~ DLF UBR 8 [L2, D R2 D'] ` Toss Up
AUC ~ DLF URF 12 [U2, F': L2 F L2] ` Per Special
AUD ~ DLF UFL 9 [D2; B2, D' F2 D ] ` A9
AUJ ~ DLF FUR 8 [L2, D R' D'] ` Drop and Catch
AUI ~ DLF FLU 9 [ U2; U' B' U, F2] ` A9
AUK ~ DLF FRD 11 [U2 L; L U2 L', D2] ` Columns
AUF ~ DLF LUF 9 [ B2; B U2 B', D2] ` A9
AUH ~ DLF LDB 9 [F2; U2, F D2 F' ] ` A9
AUQ ~ DLF BRU 11 [U2 R2;R' U2 R, D2] ` Columns
AUS ~ DLF BLD 9 [D2; B2, D' F' D ] ` A9
AUT ~ DLF BDR 8 [U R' U', L2] ` Drop and Catch
AUN ~ DLF RUB 8 [U R U', L2] ` Direct Insert
AUM ~ DLF RFU 8 [B' R B, L2] ` Drop and Catch
AUO ~ DLF RBD 8 [L2, F' R F] ` Drop and Catch
AUP ~ DLF RDF 8 [L2, D R D'] ` Direct Insert
AUV ~ DLF DFR 8 [U R2 U', L2] ` Toss Up
AUW ~ DLF DRB 12 U' L2 U [B2, U][B2,D'] L2 ` Per Special
AUX ~ DLF DBL 9 [ U2; U' B2 U, F2] ` A9
AWB ~ DRB UBR 9 [D2; L2, D R2 D' ] ` A9
AWC ~ DRB URF 12 [U', B2; U R2 U']R2 ` Per Special
AWD ~ DRB UFL 8 [L F L', B2] ` Direct Insert
AWJ ~ DRB FUR 8 [L F' L', B2] ` Drop and Catch
AWI ~ DRB FLU 8 [U' F' U, B2] ` Direct Insert
AWK ~ DRB FRD 8 [L F2 L', B2] ` Toss Up
AWL ~ DRB FDL 8 [B2, R F' R'] ` Drop and Catch
AWF ~ DRB LUF 11 [U' L2;L U2 L', D] ` Columns
AWG ~ DRB LFD 8 [U' F U, B2] ` Drop and Catch
AWH ~ DRB LDB 9 [ L2; L' U' L, D2] ` A9
AWQ ~ DRB BRU 9 [ L2; L' U2 L, D2] ` A9
AWS ~ DRB BLD 9 [R2; U2, R' D2 R ] ` A9
AWN ~ DRB RUB 9 [ U2; U L U', R2] ` A9
AWM ~ DRB RFU 8 [B2, D' F D] ` Drop and Catch
AWP ~ DRB RDF 11 [U' B';B' U B, D2] ` Columns
AWV ~ DRB DFR 8 [U' F2 U, B2] ` Toss Up
AWU ~ DRB DLF 12 U B2 U'[L2, U'][L2, D] B2 ` Per Special
AWX ~ DRB DBL 9 [ U2; U L2 U', R2] ` A9
AXB ~ DBL UBR 9 [ D2; D' L2 D, R2] ` A9
AXC ~ DBL URF 11 [L' B';B' R B, L2] ` Columns
AXD ~ DBL UFL 9 [ D2; D B2 D', F2] ` A9
AXJ ~ DBL FUR 9 [ D2; D' L2 D, R'] ` A9
AXI ~ DBL FLU 9 [U2; R', U L2 U' ] ` A9
AXK ~ DBL FRD 9 [U2; R, U L2 U' ] ` A9
AXL ~ DBL FDL 9 [ D2; D' L2 D, R] ` A9
AXF ~ DBL LUF 10 [F' D: L2][D F': L2] ` Cyclic Shift
AXG ~ DBL LFD 10 [U' F: L2][F U': L2] ` Cyclic Shift
AXQ ~ DBL BRU 10 [R D': B2][D' R: B2] ` Cyclic Shift
AXT ~ DBL BDR 10 [U R': B2][R' U: B2] ` Cyclic Shift
AXN ~ DBL RUB 9 [U2; F, U' B2 U ] ` A9
AXM ~ DBL RFU 9 [ D2; D B2 D', F] ` A9
AXO ~ DBL RBD 9 [ D2; D B2 D', F'] ` A9
AXP ~ DBL RDF 9 [U2; F', U' B2 U ] ` A9
AXV ~ DBL DFR 11 [L2 U;L2,U R2 U'] ` Columns
AXU ~ DBL DLF 9 [U2; F2, U' B2 U ] ` A9
AXW ~ DBL DRB 9 [U2; R2, U L2 U' ] ` A9


----------

